
Google’s Plan to Engineer the Next Silicon Valleys - ptrptr
https://backchannel.com/googles-plan-to-engineer-the-next-silicon-valleys-8dc70735f00c
======
Safety1stClyde
What is up with these rambling, boring articles which go on for pages and
pages without getting to the point?

